# Uber Sacks 435. Market Loves It



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

https://seekingalpha.com/news/3498367-uber-cuts-435-jobs-shares-plus-3-percent"The cuts represent about 8% of Uber's workforce"

*Uber lays off 435 people across engineering and product teams*
 https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/10/uber-lays-off-435-people-across-engineering-and-product-teams/
Megan Rose • September 10, 2019

Uber  has laid off 435 employees across its product and engineering teams, the company announced today. Combined, the layoffs represent about 8% of the organizations, with 170 people leaving the product team and 265 people leaving the engineering team.

The layoffs had no effect on Eats, which is one of Uber's top-performing products, and Freight, according to a source familiar with the situation.

Meanwhile, the company is lifting the hiring freeze on the product and engineering teams that has been in effect since early August, according to the source.

"Our hope with these changes is to reset and improve how we work day to day-ruthlessly prioritizing, and always holding ourselves accountable to a high bar of performance and agility," an Uber spokesperson told TechCrunch. "While certainly painful in the moment, especially for those directly affected, we believe that this will result in a much stronger technical organization, which going forward will continue to hire some of the very best talent around the world."

Of those laid off, more than 85% are based in the U.S., 10% in the Asia-Pacific and 5% in Europe, the Middle East and Africa, according to the source.

The layoffs came after Uber CEO Dara Khosrowshahi asked every member of his executive leadership team if they were to start from scratch, would their respective organizations would look like the way they do today.

"After careful consideration, our Engineering and Product leaders concluded the answer to this question in many respects was no," the spokesperson said.

Those leaders are Chief Product Officer Manik Gupta and CTO Thuan Pham. They looked at team size, identified duplicate roles and overlapping work, as well as individual performance to determine who would be laid off, the source said. That's how they landed on focusing more on the design and research teams from the product side.

"Previously, to meet the demands of a hyper-growth startup, we hired rapidly and in a decentralized way," the spokesperson said. "While this worked for Uber in the past, now that we have over 27,000 full-time employees in cities around the world, we need to shift how we design our organizations: lean, exceptionally high-performing teams, with clear mandates and the ability to execute faster than our competitors."

These layoffs come shortly after Uber laid off 400 people from its marketing team. In Q2 2019, Uber lost more than $5 billion - its biggest quarterly revenue loss to date - though a chunk of its losses were a result of stock-based compensation expenses for employees following the company's IPO in May. While it may seem these layoffs are in response to those quarterly losses, Uber says the conversations have been ongoing.

As Uber layoffs its W-2 employees, it's simultaneously investing in ensuring its 1099 independent contractors remain classified in that way. In light of gig worker protection bill AB-5 advancing through the California legislature, Uber, along with Lyft and DoorDash, put $30 million toward a 2020 ballot initiative that would enable them to keep their drivers as independent contractors. If AB-5 passes, Uber would see a significant uptick in costs.

Uber is currently trading at $33.14 per share, well below its IPO pricing of $45.

Here's Uber's full statement:



> Our CEO has asked everyone on our management team a simple but important question: if we started from scratch, would we design our organizations as they stand today? After careful consideration, our Engineering and Product leaders concluded the answer to this question in many respects was no. Previously, to meet the demands of a hyper-growth startup, we hired rapidly and in a decentralized way.
> While this worked for Uber in the past, now that we have over 27,000 full-time employees in cities around the world, we need to shift how we design our organizations: lean, exceptionally high-performing teams, with clear mandates and the ability to execute faster than our competitors.
> Today, we're making some changes to get us back on track, which include reducing the size of some teams to ensure we are staffed appropriately against our top priorities. These were incredibly difficult calls as it means some of our employees no longer have a role, specifically around 170 people in our Product group and 265 people in Engineering, which is roughly 8 percent of those two orgs.
> Our hope with these changes is to reset and improve how we work day to day-ruthlessly prioritizing, and always holding ourselves accountable to a high bar of performance and agility. While certainly painful in the moment, especially for those directly affected, we believe that this will result in a much stronger technical organization, which going forward will continue to hire some of the very best talent around the world.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> https://seekingalpha.com/news/3498367-uber-cuts-435-jobs-shares-plus-3-percent
> "The cuts represent about 8% of Uber's workforce"


another good sign


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> https://seekingalpha.com/news/3498367-uber-cuts-435-jobs-shares-plus-3-percent
> "The cuts represent about 8% of Uber's workforce"


Wonder why the engineering team wants Travis "The Jerk" back....


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

these are the guys that never thought to add an option to the app to allow the pax to display a profile pic if they want to


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> these aee the guys that never thought to add an option to the app to allow the pax to display a profile pic if they want to


The app DID do that when it started. It was taken out.

What I want to know is if every employ with a rating below 4.6* was let go - or were there exceptions.


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

Im just wondering what this quarters losses must be looking like?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> The layoffs had no effect on Eats, which is one of Uber's top-performing products, and Freight, according to a source familiar with the situation.


Really? Eats a top performing product? I would like to see those numbers.......



everythingsuber said:


> Im just wondering what this quarters losses must be looking like?


Given how much they said last quarters large uptick was due to IPO costs, it will be interesting. And with close to laying off 1,000 people now. Given how large the org is, I would think another 1,000-2,000 probably wouldn't hurt. But I don't know how many of that 19,000 employees are US based and those off-shore needed to run operations in countries throughout the world.

Wonder if this is also going to be seen as a "bloodbath" like the last round. All those Silicon Snowflakes probably have no clue WTF just happened....... "Here you go, I'm giving you a severance package as your participation trophy. Good luck!" --- ass kick out the front door


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The app DID do that when it started. It was taken out.
> 
> What I want to know is if every employ with a rating below 4.6* was let go - or were there exceptions.














DriverMark said:


> Really? Eats a top performing product? I would like to see those numbers.......
> 
> 
> Given how much they said last quarters large uptick was due to IPO costs, it will be interesting. And with close to laying off 1,000 people now. Given how large the org is, I would think another 1,000-2,000 probably wouldn't hurt. But I don't know how many of that 19,000 employees are US based and those off-shore needed to run operations in countries throughout the world.
> ...


They've just announced they'll close UberEats in South Korea.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKCN1VU0YW


----------



## everythingsuber (Sep 29, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Really? Eats a top performing product? I would like to see those numbers.......
> 
> 
> Given how much they said last quarters large uptick was due to IPO costs, it will be interesting. And with close to laying off 1,000 people now. Given how large the org is, I would think another 1,000-2,000 probably wouldn't hurt. But I don't know how many of that 19,000 employees are US based and those off-shore needed to run operations in countries throughout the world.
> ...


" Top performing" is a relative term.
I really don't think the reality of Uber has sunk in to much of the media and unless you take a genuine interest in following Uber people are simply ignorant of Ubers economics.

The number of people I speak too who are genuinely convinced that if enough people are using the product it must be making a fortune?


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

DriverMark said:


> Really? Eats a top performing product? I would like to see those numbers.......


weird statement, for sure, considering:
_Jul 16, 2019 - McDonald's said Tuesday that it is adding DoorDash as a new delivery partner, bringing an end to its exclusive partnership with UberEats. UberEats has been the sole U.S. delivery provider for McDonald's since 2017, bringing delivery to roughly 64% of McDonald's U.S. stores. _​



everythingsuber said:


> " Top performing" is a relative term.
> I really don't think the reality of Uber has sunk in to much of the media and unless you take a genuine interest in following Uber people are simply ignorant of Ubers economics.
> 
> The number of people I speak too who are genuinely convinced that if enough people are using the product it must be making a fortune?


That's not how financial news is written. They are basing their comments on the formal statements of the company (from press releases or quarterly investor calls). Management and spokespeople for a publicly held company are allowed to make 'forward looking statements' but, technically, the company representatives are not allowed to intentionally lie or mislead investors.The news story isn't a financial analysis - or an investigative report.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Hiring freeze over. Firing of 435 highly paid suits. New hires will be paid peanuts and most like be temps or indentured servants from India.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Aren't they supposed to be setting up shop and hiring 2,000 more corporate employees in Dallas? And I *thought* that just heard this morning that Uber is opening another office in Chicago? It's hard to follow this company's thought process. -o:


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Ever seen someone in serious distress flailing about, as a last resort to save themselves?

This seems like that.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

435 times $100K is 43.5MM........quite a chunk of money removed from the economy of SF. That should help pop any remaining localized asset bubbles. More new driver's will be sleeping in the streets.


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> 435 times $100K is 43.5MM........quite a chunk of money removed from the economy of SF. That should help pop any remaining localized asset bubbles. More new driver's will be sleeping in the streets.


4 days "burn" 361 to go


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Looks like they are going back to the original design, which is wonderful.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> _"Our hope with these changes is to reset and improve how we work day to day - *ruthlessly *prioritizing"_


Yeah..... Uber is _ruthless _alright! Ask any driver.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> https://seekingalpha.com/news/3498367-uber-cuts-435-jobs-shares-plus-3-percent"The cuts represent about 8% of Uber's workforce"
> 
> *Uber lays off 435 people across engineering and product teams*
> https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/10/uber-lays-off-435-people-across-engineering-and-product-teams/
> ...


85% laid off in the US hmmm I guess we should all brace ourselves for the influx of new Uber drivers about to hit the road.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Hiring freeze over. Firing of 435 highly paid suits. New hires will be paid peanuts and most like be temps or indentured servants from India.


engineers (programmers) are not 'suits' my friend - they have to driver Lyft in order to pay their rent in SF.


nosurgenodrive said:


> Looks like they are going back to the original design, which is wonderful.


The original design of what? Uber helicopter? Uber Freight?, Uber Autonomous?

The original design was black cars, and drivers making a profit. I wouldn't mind going back to that last part.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

The 435 firings will barely register compared to the damage that will be caused by the passage of AB-5.


----------



## Uberdriver914 (Jun 15, 2019)

everythingsuber said:


> Im just wondering what this quarters losses must be looking like?


Just curious when Uber reports 5 billion in loses.... what exactly are they losing ? They have an army of drivers out here in the world the only thing I can think of is probably their investments in self driving cars, lawsuits, umm... overhead cost, full time employees. It can't be it's earnings they make that without batting an eyelash.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> engineers (programmers) are not 'suits' my friend - they have to driver Lyft in order to pay their rent in SF.
> 
> The original design of what? Uber helicopter? Uber Freight?, Uber Autonomous?
> 
> The original design was black cars, and drivers making a profit. I wouldn't mind going back to that last part.


As a technology company, not a taxi company. Lyft is scurrying to comply with turning drivers into employees; Uber is streamlining to the original intent: independent contractors with Uber taking 25%-30% of the fare. The outcome? No one will drive for Lyft except for the hood rats that you wouldn't want driving you around.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

everythingsuber said:


> Im just wondering what this quarters losses must be looking like?


1.2billion minus the pay for those employees that were sacked, prorated to the quarter of course.



DriverMark said:


> Really? Eats a top performing product? I would like to see those numbers.......


Considering they are referring to Ubers performance on the product not the drivers.
Uber charges the restaurant, the customer and take a percentage of what the driver is quoted as their pay. 
So, yeah probably their highest profit product.



ABC123DEF said:


> Aren't they supposed to be setting up shop and hiring 2,000 more corporate employees in Dallas? And I *thought* that just heard this morning that Uber is opening another office in Chicago? It's hard to follow this company's thought process. -o:


You can open new offices in other locales (cheaper office space) where you will send current employees while downsizing in preparation of moving to a smaller (in the more expensive per square foot market)office elsewhere. 
The two are not mutually exclusive.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


>


Drivers generate income. Useless support employees drain profits.

This is simple business. No need to stir up fear mongering.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> As a technology company, not a taxi company. Lyft is scurrying to comply with turning drivers into employees; Uber is streamlining to the original intent: independent contractors with Uber taking 25%-30% of the fare. The outcome? No one will drive for Lyft except for the hood rats that you wouldn't want driving you around.


Oh, I see what you're saying. Unfortunately I don't see any of what you are describing actually happening. I don't see Lyft making any moves here to employ drivers or treat them as employees. And for its part, Uber is the one who first separated fares from earnings and they continue to do so, charging Riders what they want, taking whatever cut they want while charging fees, and reducing what drivers can potentially earn.

Still, from your keyboard to God's ears. It would be nice if they were getting back to the original intent.



rkozy said:


> Ever seen someone in serious distress flailing about, as a last resort to save themselves?
> 
> This seems like that.


Ever see a startup company invest a ton of money into people, product development, research and development, product engineering, infrastructure, and sales and marketing? And then when the whole system is up and running the company sheds the overhead costs of engineering, product development and roll out?

This seems like that. :wink: besides, I have to make room for more lawyers.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Oh, I see what you're saying. Unfortunately I don't see any of what you are describing actually happening. I don't see Lyft making any moves here to employ drivers or treat them as employees. And for its part, Uber is the one who first separated fares from earnings and they continue to do so, charging Riders what they want, taking whatever cut they want while charging fees, and reducing what drivers can potentially earn.
> 
> Still, from your keyboard to God's ears. It would be nice if they were getting back to the original intent.


The move of adding pickup time to fares is an obvious move of compliance by Lyft for AB5. They're building their platform around $12 an hour as employees. They're going to be the shittiest rideshare company on the planet. The payless of taxis.


----------



## Überall (Aug 4, 2019)

Maybe Uber will extend the "Independent Contractor" model to all positions... an employee-less corporation? Why not? I don't know how it could be any worse.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> The app DID do that when it started. It was taken out.
> 
> What I want to know is if every employ with a rating below 4.6* was let go - or were there exceptions.


these are the guys that never thought to "re-add" an option to the app to allow the pax to display a profile pic if they want to


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

There was a reason that that was removed. Drivers or cherry-picking much like they do now, except doing it by photo.

If you are a big black guy with a gold tooth, you'd never get a ride. If you are an old woman oh, you are never getting a ride. If you are a cute young woman, you got me.

They killed it before it became a legal issue of discrimination.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> Aren't they supposed to be setting up shop and hiring 2,000 more corporate employees in Dallas? And I *thought* that just heard this morning that Uber is opening another office in Chicago? It's hard to follow this company's thought process. -o:


So I think Dallas is supposed to open by the end of the year with 4000 employees 3,000 of them being new hires. Severance pay typically 3 months. What if they're letting these employees go with severance pay to cover the next couple of months so they can be technically called new hires for the Dallas office?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Daisey77 said:


> So I think Dallas is supposed to open by the end of the year with 4000 employees 3,000 of them being new hires. Severance pay typically 3 months. What if they're letting these employees go with severance pay to cover the next couple of months so they can be technically called new hires for the Dallas office?


very interesting! ?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> So I think Dallas is supposed to open by the end of the year with 4000 employees 3,000 of them being new hires. Severance pay typically 3 months. What if they're letting these employees go with severance pay to cover the next couple of months so they can be technically called new hires for the Dallas office?


Texas employees work for 1/3 of what SF employees work for. This is simple logistics. SF will be only for Uber executives.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Texas employees work for 1/3 of what SF employees work for. This is simple logistics. SF will be only for Uber executives.


 I understand what you're saying but that doesn't necessarily make sense either.
So are they firing every employee except Executives at the San Fran office? Or what's going to happen to all the employees? Are they going to then downsize their office space in San Fran or are they going to continue to pay for the large office with very few people occupying it?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

everythingsuber said:


> 10% in the Asia-Pacific


" I hope that Rohit's coming out alive..."


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> There was a reason that that was removed. Drivers or cherry-picking much like they do now, except doing it by photo.
> 
> If you are a big black guy with a gold tooth, you'd never get a ride. If you are an old woman oh, you are never getting a ride. If you are a cute young woman, you got me.
> 
> They killed it before it became a legal issue of discrimination.


Lyft has the option and there has never been an issue with it.

The pros of giving pax the "option" of displaying a profile pic so the driver can drive right up to a female pax at 2:30 in the morning in a business district without the risk of being considered creepy if you got the wrong pax farrrrrrrrrr outweigh any possibility of drivers caring what a pax looks like and not picking them up.

The real reason they pulled it back was to generate cancellation fees of which Uber gets $1.25 for.

Meanwhile Lyft, which gives pax the option to display a display pic, gives the driver the entire $5.00 cancellation fee which goes 100% to the driver so there is an incentive to make pickups happen more frequently or Lyft gets no money.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Texas employees work for 1/3 of what SF employees work for. This is simple logistics. SF will be only for Uber executives.


Yup. No way uber would move them with a San Francisco salary to Dallas. Looks like they have 2k more jobs to go to fill up their Dallas venue.



Daisey77 said:


> I understand what you're saying but that doesn't necessarily make sense either.
> So are they firing every employee except Executives at the San Fran office? Or what's going to happen to all the employees? Are they going to then downsize their office space in San Fran or are they going to continue to pay for the large office with very few people occupying it?


SF is a crazy market. You got dudes making 300k a year in comp while anywhere else its half that. I'm sure they can release the space.



Lowestformofwit said:


> " I hope that Rohit's coming out alive..."


Rohit's days are numbered. The A.I. keeps getting better.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> Yup. No way uber would move them with a San Francisco salary to Dallas. Looks like they have 2k more jobs to go to fill up their Dallas venue.
> 
> SF is a crazy market. You got dudes making 300k a year in comp while anywhere else its half that. I'm sure they can release the space.
> 
> Rohit's days are numbered. The A.I. keeps getting better.


A.I. Is Rohit


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

Uberdriver914 said:


> Just curious when Uber reports 5 billion in loses.... what exactly are they losing ? They have an army of drivers out here in the world the only thing I can think of is probably their investments in self driving cars, lawsuits, umm... overhead cost, full time employees. It can't be it's earnings they make that without batting an eyelash.


they are not losing anything theyre laundering it thru real estate, salaries, & bribing politicans, fbi,labor department to operate above the law

77 million dollar mansion
34 million dollar condo
billions in bank accounts & other real estate for 2 co founders
ceo 50+ million salary xs 10 years
coo 50+ million salary xs 10 years
25 million las vegas party hookers cocaine
40 million office for 200 people
millions on a stair case
60 million to fight California bill that just passed
1 billion scooters
billions on ip theft from Google on homeless lawnmowers i mean magic cars 
billion on lawsuits, fines, settlements, paying off rape victims, murder victims
2 billion im china on fraud rides they knew were fraud
50million per week on incentives free rides in china
20% of rides are fraud using stolen credit cards they know but dont want riders to have friction of using i.d to verify theyd rather eat it & allow drivers to be murdered, raped, robbed in the process yet scooters need an i.d.

im sure iv forgotten dozens of other things they "lose" money on while stealing from labor with illegal wages & undercutting competition with predatory prices

20+million rides per day at $4 minimum taking 50-90% of the fare is 80+ million cash flow per day, 2.4 billion per month which greases a lot of palms

they are nothing but an organized crime racket generating cash flow from human trafficking 15+ million times per day on 20+ million trips & the fbi & labor department are complicit or negligent in their duties as any 3rd grade math student can verify the 1970s wages on billions of receipts


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

everythingsuber said:


> https://seekingalpha.com/news/3498367-uber-cuts-435-jobs-shares-plus-3-percent"The cuts represent about 8% of Uber's workforce"
> 
> *Uber lays off 435 people across engineering and product teams*
> https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/10/uber-lays-off-435-people-across-engineering-and-product-teams/
> ...


Eats?
EATS ME.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

ABC123DEF said:


> Aren't they supposed to be setting up shop and hiring 2,000 more corporate employees in Dallas? And I *thought* that just heard this morning that Uber is opening another office in Chicago? It's hard to follow this company's thought process. -o:


Hiring in Dallas is extremely cheaper than hiring in the Bay


Daisey77 said:


> So I think Dallas is supposed to open by the end of the year with 4000 employees 3,000 of them being new hires. Severance pay typically 3 months. What if they're letting these employees go with severance pay to cover the next couple of months so they can be technically called new hires for the Dallas office?


That's if those Bay Area Snowflakes want to move to Dallas and take a pay cut. Which isn't really a pay cut as the cost of living is far more reasonable in TX than CA. Uber isn't going to pay $200k a year for those people in TX.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Instead of more firing... how about the insane bonus and wages for the top people! They are killing uber and lyft.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Lyft has the option and there has never been an issue with it.
> 
> The pros of giving pax the "option" of displaying a profile pic so the driver can drive right up to a female pax at 2:30 in the morning in a business district without the risk of being considered creepy if you got the wrong pax farrrrrrrrrr outweigh any possibility of drivers caring what a pax looks like and not picking them up.
> 
> ...


Interesting theory, but this was covered rather widely back then. Nice theory, but Uber would get more cancellation fees by letting drivers run out the clock on a face they had no intention of picking up. Photos were eliminated due to widespread discrimination, which leads to legal issues of providing service.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Interesting theory, but this was covered rather widely back then. Nice theory, but Uber would get more cancellation fees by letting drivers run out the clock on a face they had no intention of picking up. Photos were eliminated due to widespread discrimination, which leads to legal issues of providing service.


we are going to have to agree to disagree on this one

Uber couldn't give a rats ass about discrimination

again, Lyft allows display photos and has never had a single complaint or issue

it might be the only thing Lyft currently does that is better than Uber at


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

everythingsuber said:


> https://seekingalpha.com/news/3498367-uber-cuts-435-jobs-shares-plus-3-percent"The cuts represent about 8% of Uber's workforce"
> 
> *Uber lays off 435 people across engineering and product teams*
> https://techcrunch.com/2019/09/10/uber-lays-off-435-people-across-engineering-and-product-teams/
> ...


A small start.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> A small start.


My thoughts exactly!! Now if Dara would just slash another 10,000 or so then Uber could turn a profit.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> My thoughts exactly!! Now if Dara would just slash another 10,000 or so then Uber could turn a profit.


dump the useless $1 billion a year losing SDC program


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> dump the useless $1 billion a year losing SDC program


They should but probably can't do it right now because they recently accepted a large investment from Toyota of approximately $500 Million.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Jay Dean said:


> View attachment 355062


looks like they were using paper railing to hold up cement blocks


----------



## michael7227 (Oct 29, 2016)

They're getting LEAN over there at corporate!


----------



## SuperDumped (Sep 6, 2019)

goneubering said:


> My thoughts exactly!! Now if Dara would just slash another 10,000 or so then Uber could turn a profit.


ponzi scams dont care about profit those at the top already cashed out they are already 20 billion in the hole just to get even

its bought out or bailed out for pennies on the dollar on some to big to fail if not just shut down & everyone thrown in prison, bigger fraud than enron & madoff combined but labor department, fbi, & politicians envolved to so I doubt prison

they could nationalize it seize there assets turn it into countries greatest jobs program by paying legal wages & just taking 10% cut for operating costs and millions per day profit but doubt that too


----------

